# Indoor Breeding



## ForestExotics (Jan 22, 2011)

Indoor breeding can it be done? What supplies would be needed tank, box, substrate etc? For small tortoises.


----------



## Tim/Robin (Jan 22, 2011)

We have had no problems with several species breeding indoors, to include Dalmatian Hermanns, Greeks, Marginata, Redfoots, Hingebacks, and Spiders. Set them up in an adequate size enclosure and let them do their thing. Once egg laying is immenent, a nesting box of sand/topsoil works just fine.


----------

